# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  Memorial & May

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Steve

Interesting.... I always  assumed that Memorial Road had long been built as a divided street with a huge median in which the turnpike was ultimately built. But this shows otherwise....

----------


## Jim Kyle

No, it was just another two-lane section-line road right up until construction for the turnpike started. The south-side eastbound lanes are on the original section line alignment, for most of the route, although it switches over to the westbound ones somewhere between May and Western. Just about everything on the north side of the turnpike wasn't there before the turnpike came, but Mercy Hospital had moved to its current location several years before that (from the NW 12 and Walker site where it had been since the 1930s). It was still in midtown in the late 60s though.

----------


## traxx

> No, it was just another two-lane section-line road right up until construction for the turnpike started. The south-side eastbound lanes are on the original section line alignment, for most of the route, although it switches over to the westbound ones somewhere between May and Western. Just about everything on the north side of the turnpike wasn't there before the turnpike came, but Mercy Hospital had moved to its current location several years before that (from the NW 12 and Walker site where it had been since the 1930s). It was still in midtown in the late 60s though.


This isn't entirely true. If memory serves, Memorial was divided from about MacArthur to somewhere around Penn/Western for most of the 80s. Maybe even before that. Kilpatrick was not constructed until the 90s.

----------


## zookeeper

> This isn't entirely true. If memory serves, Memorial was divided from about MacArthur to somewhere around Penn/Western for most of the 80s. Maybe even before that. Kilpatrick was not constructed until the 90s.


Yes, this is how I remember it too.

----------

